

Ask HN: Toronto/GTA mastermind around side income for big corp. dev? - soulbadguy

I am a dev around GTA working for a big corp. I have been thinking of ways to have&#x2F;create new streams of income. I love what i do, so the start-up road is not really for me. I am sure there are many other people think and playing with the same idea. Any body want to join a mastermind&#x2F;study group where we think of creative ways to generate side incomes, challenge one another to take action ?
======
shivakaush
I'm in - even if there is no profit, at least there is fun in of creating
something new.

I'm a web dev. btw

~~~
soulbadguy
sending you an email

------
paulhauggis
I probably wouldn't join a mastermind for this sort of thing. Why? There's
nothing stopping anyone in the group from taking the money-making idea. It's
hard enough to come up with a good idea to make money.

~~~
soulbadguy
Fair point, i think any mastermind requires a certain level of trust. if you
can't trust you fellow masterminder to freely discuss your ideas, then yes
there is little point in joining

